
Bitcoin above $1100 again - bajaj
http://coinmarketcap.com/currencies/bitcoin/
======
epynonymous
phenomenal, i bought 1 btc back in apr 2015 for about 1000 rmb, now we're
talking about close to 8100 rmb!

i didn't buy for the investment obviously, i was just playing around with the
technology at the time, but what type of actual investment gives you this type
of return? perhaps venture capital or hedge funds during their height?

